# Wieviel Steuern zahlt man wirklich?



## eYe (24 Januar 2009)

Beschäftige mich derzeit zwangsweise etwas mit den Steuern und würde gerne mal wissen wieviel Steuern man wirklich pro Euro Einkommen zahlt.

Kennt jemand zufällig eine deratige Studie, die mal sämtliche Steuern berücksichtigt und dann angibt wieviel Prozent von einem Euro wirklich an den Staat abgefürht werden.

- Einkommensteuer
- Solidaritätszuschlag
- Abgeltungssteuer
- Grundsteuer
- Mehwertsteuer
- KFZ Steuer
- Mineralölsteuer (+Ökosteuer)
- Hundesteuer
- Branntweinsteuer
...

(Netter Überblick http://www.steuerartenueberblick.de)


Eigentlich darf man sich damit gar nicht beschäftigen, weil einem schlecht wird. Aber es würde mich dennoch mal interessieren.

Was schätz ihr, wieviel cent von einem Euro sind reine Steuern?


Und der nächste Schritt wäre dann nicht nur die reinen Steuern, sondern auch auferlegte Kosten für z.B. einen Personalausweis, die Müllabfuhr, Schornsteinfeger, Praxisgebühr, etc mit einzubeziehen...


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2009)

*Und von den 5% Verlust, davon lebe ich*

Hallo,



			
				eYe schrieb:
			
		

> Und der nächste Schritt wäre dann nicht nur die reinen Steuern, sondern auch auferlegte Kosten für z.B. einen Personalausweis, die Müllabfuhr, Schornsteinfeger, Praxisgebühr, etc mit einzubeziehen...



Yeep, habe gerade den Jahresabschluss für 2008 gemacht. Die Gesamtkosten pro umgesetztem Euro betragen exakt 105 Cent. Und von den 5% Verlust, davon lebe ich  

Die Bankster hatten es doch so gut, die haben von fiktivem Geld gelebt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kermit (24 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Und von den 5% Verlust, davon lebe ich
> Die Bankster hatten es doch so gut, die haben von fiktivem Geld gelebt.
> ...


*gröööööl* ersetze "B" gegen "G"*ROFL*

nun ja, @eYe: bedrucktes Papier kann verflucht schnell seinen Wert verlieren ...


----------



## Question_mark (25 Januar 2009)

*Steuerforderungen sind wertbeständig ..*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja, @eYe: bedrucktes Papier kann verflucht schnell seinen Wert verlieren ...



Bedrucktes Papier in Form einer vom Finanzamt festgelegten Steuervorauszahlung für das nächste Kalenderjahr hat aber eine gewisse Wertbeständigkeit  :s18:

Also insofern ein wertvolles Papier am Geldmarkt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (25 Januar 2009)

Sieh mal hier: http://www.steuerzahler.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-49/_nr-388/i.html

2007 war es also der 13. Juli. Bis zu diesem Tag mußten wir für den Staat arbeiten, erst dann für unsere eigene Tasche.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Januar 2009)

hallo,
ich glaube da gibt es nur schätzungen, hängt auch vom verbraucher ab, z.b. man kauft sich ein gebrauchtes auto da sind dann 2x märchensteuern drauf, knete die man anlegt da ist lohnsteuer drauf, gibt es zinsen sind abgeltungssteuern drauf, ist das als rente gedacht steuern drauf.... grosses haus geerbt, da stecken schon x steuern drinn und obendrauf kommt noch die erbschaftssteuer, was ich damit sagen will man bezahlt auf sachen doppelt und dreifach steuern, und man kann dem system kaum entkommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... z.b. man kauft sich ein gebrauchtes auto da sind dann 2x märchensteuern drauf


Stimmt nicht ganz. Bei Privat(ver)kauf sowieso nicht und bei gewerblichen Verkäufern gibt es dann die Differenzbesteuerung, d.h. nur in deren Gewin ist die Märchensteuer enthalten. War der Vorbesitzer gewerblich, dann ist die Märchensteuer einmal drin.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Januar 2009)

hallo,
@ rainer hönle: auch wohl nicht ganz richtig, wenn man etwas als privater 2jahre bessen hat, braucht man den verkauf nicht zu versteuern. also gibt es so viele gesetze und verordnungen über die man fallen kann, ruck zuck ist man ein zumwinkel.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ rainer hönle: auch wohl nicht ganz richtig, wenn man etwas als privater 2jahre bessen hat, braucht man den verkauf nicht zu versteuern. also gibt es so viele gesetze und verordnungen über die man fallen kann, ruck zuck ist man ein zumwinkel.


@Lorenz2512: 
Es geht mir nicht um die Versteuerung des Gewinnes sondern ausschließlich um die Märchensteuer (= Mehrwertsteuer). Als Privater zahlst Du diese beim Kauf. Beim Verkauf ist diese dann nicht separat auszuweisen und somit nur einmal enthalten. Wird ein Auto von einem privaten an einen gewerblichen in Zahlung gegeben, dann greift die Differenzbesteuerung. Auf den Ankaufpreis muss nicht noch zusätzlich die Märchensteuer aufgeschlagen werden, aber der Differenzbetrag enthält diese. Somit auch nur einmal enthalten. Als gewerblicher Käufer wird diese beim Kauf geltend gemacht und beim Verkauf wieder separat ausgewiesen. Somit auch nur einmal enthalten.


----------

